# Roland Cube 60 clean sound in a tube amp?



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

Just got an R6/P90's. Love the sound of the guitar into a Roland Cube 60. What I like is there's infinite clean headroom and a slight growl from the p90's when I dig in. Which tube amp would give that warm, rich clean with slight touch response breakup on hard pick attack? Hint: Currently researching Rivera Clubster 45. Playing Low gain rock, blues, jazz. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Which tube amps have you tried already and what are your impressions?


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

I had a PRRI. A very nice amp. Great Fender cleans. Not enough clean headroom and farty bottom especially at high volumes. I have a Clark Penrose ( Fender Super 2x10 tweed clone ). Great for teles and strats but too dirty and growly with P90's. Fender Hot Rod Deluxe. Nice enough cleans but rattly at higher volumes. Always felt like it was going to explode, sort of like an old car. Sooo..... Need something that feels solid even when pushed. Loads of clean headroom. Fender cleans but warm sounding when needed. As I say Rivera is known for it's Fendery cleans. I would like the amp to be all purpose for jazz, blues, country. All of which require gobs of clean, warm, sparkly, rightous headroom. Ya I know. Doctor says he can't cure the gas. Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

A Twin Reverb? If you want loads of cleans, that's the way to go.

The late 80's - 90's model "The Twins" are an option as well because they had the half power switch on them. They get knocked sometimes, but they have a great clean tone. I gigged with one for years and it was built like a tank. The only problem is, they are also as heavy as one. You can get them for dirt cheap used.

I mean, 'clean with a bit of breakup when you want it' is not an easy thing to find when you have to take different playing conditions into account. EG in a lot of clubs where you are mic'd, a Deluxe Reverb would totally do that and keep the size of your rig down. But, you get a huge room where you aren't mic'd and it won't. 

If clean if your priority, you should look at something that can get clean tones in any situations you will be playing in. Rely on a pedal/boost for the breakup.

There is another side to this. I have owned around 10 vintage tube amps over the years, and several new or custom made tube amps. I still own a Princeton Reverb and an Ampeg Reverberocket, both from the 60's that are both incredible sounding. But I am currently gigging with a Cube 60 even though I own those amps, and love it. It sounds very good, and when it comes to live playing people aren't hearing a difference in the room. And I am not hearing/feeling enough of a difference to offset how nice it is to lug it around rather than my heavier, bigger tube amps. If it has the sound you want already, use it.


----------



## Nemo (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a'79 Deluxe Reverb that has the line out jack. When playing a room that was too big for the amp by itself, I plugged the line out into a power amp that fed a 4x12 cab. That gave me the DR sound at almost any volume I wanted.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Nemo said:


> I have a'79 Deluxe Reverb that has the line out jack. When playing a room that was too big for the amp by itself, I plugged the line out into a power amp that fed a 4x12 cab. That gave me the DR sound at almost any volume I wanted.


Ya, you have options it just depends on how much gear you want to carry, and what your budget is. If you could only afford one amp, and clean headroom was the priority, then I might not recommend a Deluxe Reverb in that case. 

I personally did the same solution you do with my Princeton Reverb for awhile and it works quite well. If you can afford the amp + cab, and don't mind having to use both at some shows it can work out well.


----------



## Hublocker (May 14, 2009)

I just noticed your posting. I played a gig Sunday night with an Epiphone Casino into my Roland Cube 60 bass amp and it sounded awesome. You're absolutely right that those P90 pickups deliver their own warm distortion. Then with a Boss blues Driver I got a real hot tube sound!


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

Anyway, just an update. I stumbled onto a Carr Rambler. It officialy ended my search for Fender cleans, blackface and otherwise. Pricey though. They are $3600 plus tax new. I found a rare used one for $2000. Unbelievable amp. Capsule in Toronto, Lauzon in Ottawa carry them.


----------

